# trading up or sideways to a diesel



## SIERRATOYZ (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello all : we have a 2005 Damon 391 gas and are thinking of moving to a Fleetwood Revolution 40' Diesel pusher anything we should consider in the switch, we mostly travel East of the Mississippi for now will go out West in the future 3-5 years any  information will be much appreciated thanks
Fred


----------

